# Cant sleep



## sharris123 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello, does anyone have any suggestions for sleeping? I have not been able to sleep and I am afraid to take anything....I take Atenolol right now. Help?....S


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes! Sleeping pills. Over the counter or by prescription.

I had to do this after suffering every night for 6 years - enough is enough!

I only had to take them for a few months to retrain by brain to except sleep again. It has been a couple/three years and I only have occasional sleep problem which is tolerable.


----------



## Susiehq (Dec 22, 2007)

I try to keep a routine where I can relax. My problem is falling asleep and staying that way.

With kids, I don't feel comfortable taking a sleeping pill. On the other hand, my work requires that I be alert. I started taking a cup of camomile tea at night then I read for a bit. I tend to get drowsy, turn off the light, and away I go. Some nights are better than others. Also, if I a really tired, I don't hesitate to say to my family, "I need a nap". Sometimes, my 8 y/o will snuggle next to me and watch a movie. That hour or so is about all I need to get through the day.

Be kind to yourself on this one, it is a tough issue to deal with.


----------



## sharris123 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you for your response! I thought i was alone in this! I am running on about 3 hours a night, and trying to cope with regular chores, work, husband, son, I just dont know how to do it! they have no idea what its like to be me and I just dont know what to do. doc refused to give me anything, told me to get OTC first. Im afraid of them as i have never taken them before, I dont want symptoms to get worse. I just cant stay asleep...


----------



## jess12808 (Jan 14, 2008)

I cant sleep cause I took my Cytomel too late...OOPS...So I go the non addictive homeopathic route. I take Hylands Calms forte. Usually one does the job-but you be the judge...the bottle says two tabs, but I am a pretty small gal...
HTH


----------

